# Betsie River



## wintrrun

Anyone walking into Backcast flyshop in benzonia and ask for them to keep there pie hole's shut? They were advertising a report that fish were in the system and being caught back in july. So starts the mass panic and migration (carnival) of fisherman to the betsie. From labor day up until the first 2 weeks of October its kinda the norm.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Waz_51

wintrrun said:


> Anyone walking into Backcast flyshop in benzonia and ask for them to keep there pie hole's shut? They were advertising a report that fish were in the system and being caught back in july. So starts the mass panic and migration (carnival) of fisherman to the betsie. From labor day up until the first 2 weeks of October its kinda the norm.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


LMAO, I hear that every time I go in there and I can only smh and laugh... Sometimes, I'm forced to go in there to get what I need, and they do have a TON of stuff for the fisherman tho... What's your favorite tackle shop up there?


----------



## FishKilla419

For all of you that Need this forum write this shat down. First high water after labor day in the nw and its game on. Everything before that is a crap shoot. A hard flip may trigger early runs. High water coinciding with this is a big bonus(full moon helps too). Early fish don't slow down in lower parts of river(normally).
If you fish kangs every year you should figure this stuff out while you're there. Same stuff every year. I catch them in August every year with zero help from this forum.


Sent from my S5


----------



## brookies101

This same discussion has taken place every year since I've been a member. Not sure what the big deal is......

But fishkilla hit the nail on the head. You want a "sure thing", fish numbers wise? Head up mid-sept through early oct. But, expect the crowds....... The people are the only thing that keeps me from being a salmon junkie. If it were more like trout fishing, where I pretty much have a river/stream all to myself, id all but live up there this time of year


----------



## krackshot

I have never fished the betsie and probably never will just like I used to fish tippy damn with the rest of the flossers right along side of them doing the same crap, and seen alot worse going on. A great friend showed me alot more efficiant and funner I might add way to target river run kings. bobbers and skein or cranks I no longer crowed in with the masses slinging shrapnel at fish but find a good hole and have a great time. I fished the old way for many years till some one proved to me that its not only better way but way more ethical. I would be willing to bet if while people where posting if the reitterated how the where catching the fish. We might all together be able to turn more away from the dark side, knowledge is power and liberating, to teach and inform is devine in my opinion to hord knoledge and keep your exsperiance to your self is just selfish. just another 5 bucks worth you all have a great season on the rivers this year be safe and forgod sake try to teach good things to thoes that are struggling and just want to fight a fish so they can be succsefull on the water as well. then maybe they wont throw in the towel and resort to casting 4/0 trebles with yarn


----------



## ausable_steelhead

krackshot said:


> I have never fished the betsie and probably never will just like I used to fish tippy damn with the rest of the flossers right along side of them doing the same crap, and seen alot worse going on. A great friend showed me alot more efficiant and funner I might add way to target river run kings. bobbers and skein or cranks I no longer crowed in with the masses slinging shrapnel at fish but find a good hole and have a great time. I fished the old way for many years till some one proved to me that its not only better way but way more ethical. I would be willing to bet if while people where posting if the reitterated how the where catching the fish. We might all together be able to turn more away from the dark side, knowledge is power and liberating, to teach and inform is devine in my opinion to hord knoledge and keep your exsperiance to your self is just selfish. just another 5 bucks worth you all have a great season on the rivers this year be safe and forgod sake try to teach good things to thoes that are struggling and just want to fight a fish so they can be succsefull on the water as well. then maybe they wont throw in the towel and resort to casting 4/0 trebles with yarn


****, you can wade right among those lead-slinging clowns at Tipp and make them look silly with eggs and bobbers. Done it several times. My best moment was hitting a scrappy male directly in front of a guy zipping away, about 15' out. That dude got HOSED by that thrashing king!


----------



## Waz_51

ausable_steelhead said:


> ****, you can wade right among those lead-slinging clowns at Tipp and make them look silly with eggs and bobbers. Done it several times. My best moment was hitting a scrappy male directly in front of a guy zipping away, about 15' out. That dude got HOSED by that thrashing king!


LMAO, I had a similar experience at Tippy once... We had gotten there before dark and pretty much had our choice of where we wanted to stand... Just as the sun was setting, the masses started to descend, and two foreign guys decided to setup shop within 10' on either side of me... They also decided to try and squeeze me out by stepping forward a few feet... That was a mistake!... 

It was just about dark, but light enough to see still, and these guys were chucking ticklers while I was throwing a Cleo... At the end of one retrieve, a big male smashed the spoon about 12' out in front on me as it began to rise to the surface... The hit was so explosive that it gave those two "fisherman" a bit of a shower! I'm not sure what they were saying at that point, but it was directed towards me and I'm sure that it wasn't friendly, LOL!


----------



## FishKilla419

Funny stuff.
Couple years ago in the campground these kids are standing on top of the hole. I sit back tosses out my rig. Kid says "what's up with the bobber" I say. What's up with giant treble hook. He says, you knoW they don't bite right (lmao). Yeah I know keep your eye on that bobber kid. It gets 5'right in front em and there ripping away. Boom bobber down. Big male comes up head shaking so hard splashes both of them right in the face and they go straight ape ****. So I beach this big skanky boot and its got 3 flies and 2 big treble in it.
They smoked it... Lmao.....

Sent from my S5


----------



## wintrrun

I have a hard time finding people who snag to educate on the Betsie.
Perhaps I am just fishing the wrong spots????


----------



## johnny5alive

That time of year again where the "pros in their minds" come out of the woodwork to tell everyone that your a snagger unless your using their method. Treble hooks, spawn, spoons, cranks, flies all snagging tools for the guy who beat me to my hole. Watch as I move in on them and out fish them. That's what they get for fishing my spot. What did I use? Oh spawn , bobbers,spoons,cranks and flies, but I wasn't snagging. That spawn bag in the dorsal was in the mouth it must've come off and snagged it on the first run.

Blah blah


----------



## johnnie555

johnny5alive said:


> That time of year again where the "pros in their minds" come out of the woodwork to tell everyone that your a snagger unless your using their method. Treble hooks, spawn, spoons, cranks, flies all snagging tools for the guy who beat me to my hole. Watch as I move in on them and out fish them. That's what they get for fishing my spot. What did I use? Oh spawn , bobbers,spoons,cranks and flies, but I wasn't snagging. That spawn bag in the dorsal was in the mouth it must've come off and snagged it on the first run.
> 
> Blah blah


Yep, sure gets old. They bitch and whine like a bunch of old woman.


----------



## Waz_51

Sounds like the butt hurt is also coming out of the woodwork!


----------



## fishhuntsmoke

And you johnnys are just the kind who throws fuel to the flame..sift thru the mass amounts of BS these days and there still a lil bit of good info here but this site is turning into a social website disaster such as Facebook and the likes of the net where you find the same kind of ween bag ***** bit(hfest BS. Sad especially coming from grown ass men..your mama musta not taught you like my mama did me, keep your filthy blowpipe close ya don't got anything good to spew..good day


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ausable_steelhead

What's wrong with hosing down guys that set the hook at the end of every drift, with kings? They may have really needed the splash work! Biters or sit down; that's how salmon season should be. They're easy to get to go, like catching perch or bluegills.


----------



## johnnie555

fishhuntsmoke said:


> And you johnnys are just the kind who throws fuel to the flame..sift thru the mass amounts of BS these days and there still a lil bit of good info here but this site is turning into a social website disaster such as Facebook and the likes of the net where you find the same kind of ween bag ***** bit(hfest BS. Sad especially coming from grown ass men..your mama musta not taught you like my mama did me, keep your filthy blowpipe close ya don't got anything good to spew..good day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


The kind that throws fuel to the flame? Precisely the opposite. I've made it a point several times to say "fish with what ever you want as long as it's legal" All the (my way is the best way and if you're not doing it my way, then your a snagger) talk is what gives this forum it's bad rap each and every year during this time. It gets old, it's sad that people have to be told to respect others tenchinques as long as it's a legit, legal way. (not condoning snagging in any form whatsoever) It's no wonder why so many mods end up leaving, I'm sure the baby sitting gets tiresome. People just need to get out from behind the computer, take a deep breath and hit the river.


----------



## B.Jarvinen

I always thought the greatest thing about Tippy Dam and similar locales was that the s*t-show there kept all the s*t-heads there. And not at the beach or out on the pier&#8230;.


----------



## -Axiom-

B.Jarvinen said:


> I always thought the greatest thing about Tippy Dam and similar locales was that the s*t-show there kept all the s*t-heads there. And not at the beach or out on the pier.



Tippy dam is a wonderful place for a wholesome outdoor family experience.


----------



## Davelobi

whitetailfreak8 said:


> Could be wrong but these forums were made for outdoorsman to get together share information and help one another out....what are you protecting the rivers from btw?


This may be the unpopular attitude on here but I totally agree with it. Thanks for saying it whitetailfreak. 

Bitching about other peoples methods of "fishing" on here is like preaching to the choir. Those guys won't read this and even if they do, they don't give a **** what you think of what they do. The people rapeing the river have always existed and always will. I too have called the rap line. They don't need this forum to know when the fish are in. They don't care how dark or half dead the fish are. They don't care about ethics or laws. They just come to get their fish every year. They even seem to be increasing in numbers as the groups are often many guys rather than pairs or threes. This is them bringing more friends based on their stories of past years successes. I saw guys last year with nets and no rods/reels! 

If you really want to do something for this river call, call, and call the DNR for enforcement. If people fishing illegal keep getting busted all day, all week, all spawning season long the zoo will dwindle fast. 

I sure like a little timing help for fishable numbers because I like hitting the river earlier than the big runs that bring the zoo. This topic, as mentioned, comes up every year and frankly is an embarrassment to this site as far as I'm concerned. Share info. Have fun. Clean up after yourself. Call for enforcement if needed, don't be the law. Take a kid fishing.


----------



## Fishndude

Tippy dam is the best place to get loose Salmon eggs from people who have no use for them. It is what it is. I don't support snagging, but I will shamelessly bum eggs from people who probably didn't fair hook their fish.


----------



## Waz_51

Fishndude said:


> Tippy dam is the best place to get loose Salmon eggs from people who have no use for them. It is what it is. I don't support snagging, but I will shamelessly bum eggs from people who probably didn't fair hook their fish.


Seems like there could be a grey area there as far as legality goes


----------



## wintrrun

-Axiom- said:


> Tippy dam is a wonderful place for a wholesome outdoor family experience.


It is.
A cultural melting pot with a diversity of morals, ethics and hygiene being displayed within a Northern Michigan setting.
I have often wondered why the state did not put up webcams so that those missing out could view it in real time and see what they were missing.
It would be a benefit if the state removed all the trees down on the brethren side below the coffer , built a long boardwalk style deck on that hillside with picnic tables and deemed it a family friendly picnic / observation area.
Pure Michigan.


----------



## stickbow shooter

wintrrun said:


> It is.
> A cultural melting pot with a diversity of morals, ethics and hygiene being displayed within a Northern Michigan setting.
> I have often wondered why the state did not put up webcams so that those missing out could view it in real time and see what they were missing.
> It would be a benefit if the state removed all the trees down on the brethren side below the coffer , built a long boardwalk style deck on that hillside with picnic tables and deemed it a family friendly picnic / observation area.
> Pure Michigan.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## gillhunter

johnny5alive, you're right, sometimes floating skein through a pod of fish can result in foul hooking one. However, with experience, you can wean out these false bobber downs. After some expierence with skein, 9 times out of 10, that gob of eggs along with your hook, is in their throat. They eat skein.


Davelobi, you mentioned timing help, please see FishKilla419's post:

"For all of you that Need this forum write this shat down. First high water after labor day in the nw and its game on. Everything before that is a crap shoot. A hard flip may trigger early runs. High water coinciding with this is a big bonus(full moon helps too). Early fish don't slow down in lower parts of river(normally).
If you fish kangs every year you should figure this stuff out while you're there. Same stuff every year. I catch them in August every year with zero help from this forum."


----------



## Davelobi

Thanks gill, I do know the basics of when "game on" hits, been fishing a long time. It's that big rain or flip push early that can be nice to hear about for a quick day trip. I also have occasionally foul hooked a fish with skein under a bobber. Not sure when bobber goes down but it is plenty obvious when fighting the fish. I'll break those off rather than attempt dragging them sideways up stream and stressing out a fish that I won't be keeping. Light line won't likely land a fish hooked in the motor anyway.
I also like when public forums turn private. Those posts that say stuff like "over at that one spot on the color we were talking about". Really? That is what the private messages are for or just make a phone call. Also, isn't this forum about sharing our love of the outdoors and sharing information to help each other out? What does someone elses ethnicity, style, looks, or personal hygiene have to do with it? If you see illegal activity, report it. Posting it here gets nothing done.
My eggs are ready, see you on the river.


----------



## Duck-Hunter

Waz_51 said:


> Seems like there could be a grey area there as far as legality goes



Really.............




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waz_51

Duck-Hunter said:


> Really.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yeah, really... If the fish was taken illegally, it seems like possessing any part of that fish would also be illegal... I'm not really sure if there is a rule for that and I couldn't care less either way because I never have a problem getting my own, the legal way


----------



## mrjimspeaks

Waz_51 said:


> Yeah, really... If the fish was taken illegally, it seems like possessing any part of that fish would also be illegal... I'm not really sure if there is a rule for that and I couldn't care less either way because I never have a problem getting my own, the legal way


You've just taken whining about snagging to a new level, the game has changed. Given that the DNR is already struggling with limited resources and has trouble enforcing the current laws; how do you think this would work? There's also a sizable difference between loosies and skein. I don't tend to get any spitters in the lower river, but I love single eggs for steelie bags.


----------



## Waz_51

mrjimspeaks said:


> You've just taken whining about snagging to a new level, the game has changed. Given that the DNR is already struggling with limited resources and has trouble enforcing the current laws; how do you think this would work? There's also a sizable difference between loosies and skein. I don't tend to get any spitters in the lower river, but I love single eggs for steelie bags.


Definitely not whining about anything, I was just asking a question... I don't care what the next guy is doing because if he's doing wrong, karma will eventually catch up to them... It just seems like it would be against the law, just an observation on my behalf!


----------



## wintrrun

I use only the finest in snagged, black market loose eggs.
Its what us fishing gangsta's do, G...


----------



## Fishndude

Waz_51 said:


> Seems like there could be a grey area there as far as legality goes


When I participated in the River Watch @ Tippy, and asked the COs I worked with, none of them thought bumming eggs from people with Kings on stringers was wrong, or a ticketable offense. I have asked more than a few COs, and more than a few times. It might be different if I helped someone land a snagged King, then stripped the eggs, then put it on a stringer or released it. I just hang out at the cleaning station, or ask people who already have fish on a stringer. 

I used to just catch my Kings for eggs, and mostly on east-side rivers. But those runs are basically gone, so I headed west. And somehow I still haven't figured out how to drift fish for Kings, among people who are reeling heavy lure/lines straight in from where they cast them. So I ask people who largely have no use for loose Salmon eggs. Funny, the Russians I run into will never give up eggs. They make some sort of caviar out of them. No hard feelings, tho. I get my Steelhead bait every year.


----------



## Frogpoopin

:shhh::shhh::shhh:


wintrrun said:


> I use only the finest in snagged, black market loose eggs.
> Its what us fishing gangsta's do, G...


----------



## Waz_51

wintrrun said:


> I use only the finest in snagged, black market loose eggs.
> Its what us fishing gangsta's do, G...


Well, that explains a lot... LMAO


----------



## Waz_51

Fishndude said:


> When I participated in the River Watch @ Tippy, and asked the COs I worked with, none of them thought bumming eggs from people with Kings on stringers was wrong, or a ticketable offense. I have asked more than a few COs, and more than a few times. It might be different if I helped someone land a snagged King, then stripped the eggs, then put it on a stringer or released it. I just hang out at the cleaning station, or ask people who already have fish on a stringer.
> 
> I used to just catch my Kings for eggs, and mostly on east-side rivers. But those runs are basically gone, so I headed west. And somehow I still haven't figured out how to drift fish for Kings, among people who are reeling heavy lure/lines straight in from where they cast them. So I ask people who largely have no use for loose Salmon eggs. Funny, the Russians I run into will never give up eggs. They make some sort of caviar out of them. No hard feelings, tho. I get my Steelhead bait every year.


That's the kind of response I was looking for...I wonder if they'd feel any different if they saw the fish get caught illegally and then seen you take the eggs... Just curious...


----------



## JVoutdoors

Just cannot sell them or parts technically. Nothing wrong with giving your fish or parts of it away.


----------



## nighttime

Fishndude said:


> Funny, the Russians I run into will never give up eggs. They make some sort of caviar out of them. No hard feelings, tho. I get my Steelhead bait every year.


Lol yup they love it. I would give my uncle's friend and bag every year, he would send me a gift card in the mail he loved em so so much.


----------



## FishKilla419

Someone say loosies. 
How about red flavored?


Sent from my S5


----------



## nighttime

FishKilla419 said:


> Someone say loosies.
> How about red flavored?
> 
> 
> Sent from my S5


Yum I'll take some!! Only if the fish they came from was caught legally.

Camping with Paul Saturday and Sunday. See ya up there killa


----------



## FishKilla419

nighttime said:


> Yum I'll take some!! Only if the fish they came from was caught legally.
> 
> Camping with Paul Saturday and Sunday. See ya up there killa


Leaving at 3 tomorrow morning to take the boat up and drop it off. And do a little scouting.
I'll b back on Fri am. See you there fish on...

Sent from my S5


----------



## bigeyescharb

I been fishing the bets for 35 years love it i think people should worry about them self and stop worring about other peopleyou will have more fun and that is what its all about glad i know a spot where no one goes that what going for 35 years will do SCOUT have fun
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## workingman

Multispeciestamer said:


> Its nice to know, but does one have to know the exact river? If we just posted a report such as "Hit a NWLPR today and railed" (northwest lower peninsula river). Does that not provide all the information on location one needs to know? Because odds are if they are in one river in that area, more then likely they are in the others (same goes if they are not in).


Couldn't agree more! If someone says that they caught a limit on a NW river you can bet that ALL of the NW rivers are heating up. If you name a specific river, river area or spot you can bet that within a day or two it will be packed with fishermen. Not snaggers though...they can't read.


----------



## jpwohlscheid

Did great yesterday but had to walk up river a few hundred yards from the shoulder to shoulder crowd and found plenty of holes with numerous fish in!


----------



## Pier Pressure

jpwohlscheid said:


> Did great yesterday but had to walk up river a few hundred yards from the shoulder to shoulder crowd and found plenty of holes with numerous fish in!


Thanks....


----------



## SteelieArm14

Pier Pressure said:


> Thanks....



DNR cleaned house down there yesterday. The people down there yesterday were disgusting and deserved every ticket and fine that they got. It's was really sad to watch fish in 1 foot of water have treble hooks thrown a them. Snaggers are trash.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Pier Pressure

SteelieArm14 said:


> DNR cleaned house down there yesterday. The people down there yesterday were disgusting and deserved every ticket and fine that they got. It's was really sad to watch fish in 1 foot of water have treble hooks thrown a them. Snaggers are trash.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I couldn't agree more. Hope the COs put it to 'em.


----------



## FishKilla419

SteelieArm14 said:


> DNR cleaned house down there yesterday. The people down there yesterday were disgusting and deserved every ticket and fine that they got. It's was really sad to watch fish in 1 foot of water have treble hooks thrown a them. Snaggers are trash.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Come hang out at the camp ground and watch all the future generations of snaggers get their education. I saw a half dozen early teen kids with 1oz bell sinkers tied to the bottom with a huge treble 6" above it. Rip, rip, rip, repeat.....

Really sad..

Sent from my S5


----------



## Davelobi

workingman said:


> Couldn't agree more! If someone says that they caught a limit on a NW river you can bet that ALL of the NW rivers are heating up. If you name a specific river, river area or spot you can bet that within a day or two it will be packed with fishermen. Not snaggers though...they can't read.


Don't even have to say NW river. This whole section is labeled and designed for information on the north west rivers.

Still plenty of fish still in today. The rain push did its job. Had fun. Lots of people tho. Never even looked at or went near the dam. Folks way more polite down river.


----------



## Waz_51

I honestly wish I wouldn't have come up this weekend... WAY too many people around to be comfortable...


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Missed ya a few times waz. Funny I ended up camping next to killa, great dude and boy does he know his shi#.. Fyi Justin handed our 18 tickets yesterday at the circus. I have NEVER seen it that bad. Tight lines


Burgundy


----------



## Mr Burgundy

*out*


----------



## FishKilla419

Mr Burgundy said:


> *out*


Hey quiet down over there.. lmao

Sent from my S5


----------



## Davelobi

Raining like mad here in case that means anything to anyone (;
Campground is under water.


----------



## Waz_51

Davelobi said:


> Raining like mad here in case that means anything to anyone (;
> Campground is under water.


Where are you staying?


----------



## Davelobi

Waz_51 said:


> Where are you staying?


Spent one night in my dads motor home at timberline camp ground. Wasn't really a fishing weekend, have wife n baby. Timing was nice with last weeks rain push of fish. Got out for a little while yesterday and a couple hours this morning. Was on the river in a t-shirt when the sky opened up. Soaked to the bone instantly, kept right on fishing.


----------



## Whit1

There are plenty of fish.....kings....in the Betsie along with fishermen and snaggers. Even floating the river didn't take one out of the reach of the crowds and snaggers at least from the dam to the lower river.


----------

